# Mrs Robinson



## Purple (8 Jan 2010)

The [broken link removed] have a good piece today on the unfolding drama. Personally I have absolutely no sympathy for her and very little for him; a pair of more intolerant, homophobic  bigots would be hard to find anywhere on this island.  
"As you sow, so shall you reap" as she'd say herself.


----------



## Latrade (8 Jan 2010)

Purple said:


> The [broken link removed] have a good piece today on the unfolding drama. Personally I have absolutely no sympathy for her and very little for him; a pair of more intolerant, homophobic bigots would be hard to find anywhere on this island.
> "As you sow, so shall you reap" as she'd say herself.


 
+1.

Just wondering what would God think is a greater abomination: homosexuality or adultery and corruption (not to forget bigotry etc)?


----------



## ney001 (8 Jan 2010)

Purple said:


> The [broken link removed] have a good piece today on the unfolding drama. Personally I have absolutely no sympathy for her and very little for him; a pair of more intolerant, homophobic  bigots would be hard to find anywhere on this island.
> "As you sow, so shall you reap" as she'd say herself.



Couldn't agree more - have no sympathy for the woman who said  “There can be no viler act, apart from homosexuality and sodomy, than sexually abusing innocent children.”  or for the man who stood along side her while she said it.


----------



## Sunny (8 Jan 2010)

What's going to be just as funny is watching Sinn Fein taking the moral high ground!


----------



## Caveat (8 Jan 2010)

Sunny said:


> What's going to be just as funny is watching Sinn Fein taking the moral high ground!


 
 LOL - exactly.


----------



## ney001 (8 Jan 2010)

Sunny said:


> What's going to be just as funny is watching Sinn Fein taking the moral high ground!



That'll be a good one all right!


----------



## shopgirl (8 Jan 2010)

While watching the Spotlight programme last night it struck me that if a man had done what Iris Robinson had done, there would be complete outrage. There would certainly be no talk of sympathy. She took advantage of her position of power and Peter Robinson didn't respond strongly enough, I think the mental health issue is being used as a smoke screen, I think that Peter Robinson's position is untenable.


----------



## johnd (8 Jan 2010)

I would be more interested to find out about the 21 year who had the affair with her!! Was it her charms that beguiled him or her cheques?


----------



## Holtend82 (8 Jan 2010)

johnd said:


> I would be more interested to find out about the 21 year who had the affair with her!! Was it her charms that beguiled him or her cheques?


 

I can only assume he was only using her as a cash cow !!!


----------



## ney001 (8 Jan 2010)

This one was texted to me yesterday so apologies 

"At the press conference was Peter Robinson actually crying? or was it just that something was stuck in his Iris?"   lol


----------



## The_Banker (8 Jan 2010)

I am surprised that Mario Rosenstock hasn't come up with a variation on the Simon and Garfunkel classic yet.
He must be slipping...


----------



## Bronte (8 Jan 2010)

This story is so fantastically funny I can't believe it.  I wanted to put a post on today, here's to you Mrs. Robinson' but I wasn't sure we were allowed to talk about it.

I do realise what bigots they are but the story is getting better and better.  I was explaining it to someone who doesn't understand the religion as being like the men in 'Breaking the Waves' mentality which makes this story all the more delicious.

Initally when I heard it from a humane point of view I felt sorry for them as I thought, well everyone makes mistakes, great the husband is standing by his wife of 40 years but now that I see it's a full sordid money story combined with clinging to power I have absolutely no sympathy.

They have only come forward to protect his political career, no way do I believe the suicide story, that's a cover up.  She is hiding, she did it and she should be the one to face up to it.  I wouldn't normally feel like this but it's because of the way they have lived their lives and preached to everybody else.  

60 year old women and 19 year old boy, I don't think so.  Not nice.  An uneven relationship (and the sex of either doesn't matter here).  Gigello, sex for money plain and simple.

She even had the neck to get the money back from him for her own uses.

I feel bad for saying this but to two more swarmy people, holier than thou, better than everybody else, the rightous, well it couldn't happen to two more nicer tolerant people.  What ye sow ye shall reap indeed 

It may be vindictive of me, perhaps, but I can't stand what she said about gays and all the years of it and other remarks and deeds.  The pain this intolerence causes to people makes my blood boil.    

Wonder what big Ian would have to say about this from his fire and brimstone pulpit, would be good listening.

They may be laughing up there recently at all the schenanegins in the Rome ruled down here (and rightly so) but there they have it themselves right at the top up there.  This story has everything.  The jokes in Donegal Belfast etc must be something else right now.  

Interesting he has categorically stated he has never been unfaithful, why the need to make that comment I wonder?  Queue the News of the World etc..............


----------



## Slash (8 Jan 2010)

Peter Robinson stated during the interview that he has forgiven his wife and that God has forgiven her also. (How does he know that? Is Peter Robinson God himself?) So, that's all right then.

This is from an article in today's Guardian:
Unlike her husband Peter (seemingly a model of stony-faced repression, despite his spiky, incongruously boyish haircut and jolly ties) Iris is emotional, loud, flamboyant and glamorous, a kind of Ulster Sarah Palin, and the very antithesis of the buttoned-up unionist matron. She charges about in her convertible Mini Cooper, leaving a cloud of perfume and gifts from grateful constituents trailing in her wake. Yet you sense that she is always watching herself being watched, creating a persona for herself in the same way she interior-designed her home, with its opulent Tuscan bathroom and four-poster Gothic bed.


----------



## haminka1 (8 Jan 2010)

ney001 said:


> This one was texted to me yesterday so apologies
> 
> "At the press conference was Peter Robinson actually crying? or was it just that something was stuck in his Iris?"   lol



mean but really funny ...
she certainly looks well preserved but so does orange marmalade so my guess is, it was her bank account and privileges that the young man found so attractive ...
well, wonder if her pal, the psychiatrist can cure adultery and bigotry as good as he did homosexuality


----------



## Sunny (8 Jan 2010)

As sordid and funny as this story sounds, there is a serious political side to it. There was already growning disillusionment with the DUP within Unionist communities and a drift towards more hardline parties. I think that is the last thing Northern Ireland needs and for the good of Northern Ireland, they simply have to go. To see him trying to cling onto power is pitiful.


----------



## Slash (8 Jan 2010)

Sunny said:


> There was already growning disillusionment with the DUP within Unionist communities and a drift towards more hardline parties.



What's more hard line than the DUP? They're only slightly left of Genghis Khan.


----------



## MANTO (8 Jan 2010)

She is a vile piece of work as far as i am concerned - With her holier than thou attitude you would think she would be doing the opposite of hurting poeple.

I would hate to think what would happen if they had a child that turned out to be gay.


----------



## Sunny (8 Jan 2010)

Slash said:


> What's more hard line than the DUP? They're only slightly left of Genghis Khan.


 
There is a splinter group of the DUP, 'Traditional Unionist Voice' or something that has been taking voters from the DUP. Make the DUP look open minded.


----------



## Eanair (8 Jan 2010)

Does anyone know if the Spotlight programme from last night is due to be repeated? Can't find it on the BBC iPlayer.


----------



## RMCF (8 Jan 2010)

Sunny said:


> There is a splinter group of the DUP, 'Traditional Unionist Voice' or something that has been taking voters from the DUP. Make the DUP look open minded.




Yeah never thought I'd ever live to see a party more hardline than the DUP. The UUP were bearable as they tried at least to get on with Catholics a bit, but the DUP are so openly anti-Catholic its untrue.

And now we have the TUV !!

WOnder will we ever get a more hardline Nationalist party than Sinn Fein?

As for the Robinsons, its very very hard to feel any sympathy for them. When I watched Peter nearly in tears reading out his statement I was thinking, "so many people will be sitting at home saying 'Oh poor man, he is really hurting'", but of course he knew about all this since last March, so the timing of his tears was so stage managed as they knew the BBC programme was about to be released, that it is so hard to feel a shred of sympathy for him. Karma, eh? What goes around, comes around. 

And all this nonsense about being back at his desk serving the people of NI again - yeah if you call not making any progress whatsoever with the Nationalists in your country progress, then I would prefer you stayed at home.

Can't see how his position can survive this to be honest. And he will be no loss imho. And if Iris had succeeded in her suicide attempt (was there really ever one?) then I don't think too many people would have shed a tear for her.


----------



## Bronte (8 Jan 2010)

Slash said:


> Peter Robinson stated during the interview that he has forgiven his wife and that God has forgiven her also. (How does he know that? Is Peter Robinson God himself?) So, that's all right then.
> 
> .


 
When she made her homophobic remark he was asked to comment on it and he said that what she said was correct because that's what the Almighty believed. Obviously has a direct path to the Almighty I guess.


----------



## gianni (8 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> And if Iris had succeeded in her suicide attempt (was there really ever one?) then I don't think too many people would have shed a tear for her.



A bit harsh...

She may genuinely have a mental illness, we don't know at this stage.


----------



## Bronte (8 Jan 2010)

I have a sibling who is convinced she was off her game.  

I don't believe that a 60 year old suddenly has an affair after 40 years.  Some people do, some people don't but you don't after 40 years of marriage suddently do something odd like that.  More likely he was not the first.


----------



## Purple (8 Jan 2010)

Bronte said:


> When she made her homophobic remark he was asked to comment on it and he said that what she said was correct because that's what the Almighty believed.  Obviously has a direct path to the Almights I guess.



No, they are just quoting the Good Book.


----------



## truthseeker (8 Jan 2010)

Purple said:


> No, they are just quoting the Good Book.


 
Which wasnt written by the Almighty either.


----------



## sunrock (8 Jan 2010)

I wouldn`t blame the young man or say he was doing it for the money.19year old men are on turbo hormones and are very horny...presumably his lust took over.
As for Mrs Robinson..no doubt she was brought up with very strong moral and religious views.However when natures hormones rise to the surface as eventually they must, then people forget their moral compass fairly fast.
When I first heard the story,I thought about Gerry Adam s abusive father and wondered why all these skeletons are coming out now.


----------



## Slash (8 Jan 2010)

sunrock said:


> 19year old men are on turbo hormones and are very horny...presumably his lust took over.



Nobody is that horny!! She is 40 years older, old enough to be his grandmother. That's just disgusting!!


----------



## Bronte (8 Jan 2010)

While I agree 19 year old males are on turbo hormones, and while she looks very well there is no way a 19 year old will sleep with a 60 year old female unless it's more than sex. And while I don't think sex dies at 60, a 60 year old female is not on turbo hormones at that age. I'll know myself in a few years.

Ann Bancroft 40's to Dustin Hoffmans's 19 I can see. Not 60's to teens. 

As an aside if it was Peter Robinson 60 to 19 year old girl there would be b....y murder.

I note Mrs. Robinson was close to the young man's father.

I don't find it disgusting they slept together, each to their own, I do however find it odd.


----------



## shopgirl (8 Jan 2010)

Someone asked if the programme will be repeated, it's on BBC News Channel at 2.30 today.


----------



## xeresod (8 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> +1.
> 
> Just wondering what would God think is a greater abomination: homosexuality or adultery and corruption (not to forget bigotry etc)?


 

Well adultry did make it into the 10 commandments.....


----------



## TarfHead (8 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> Just wondering what would God think is a greater abomination: homosexuality or adultery and corruption (not to forget bigotry etc)?


 
According to [broken link removed] "_Later that summer Iris went onto radio and declared homosexuality to be an abomination. What a hypocrite! The same chapter in Leviticus also condemns adultery int he same absolute terms._"


----------



## MOB (8 Jan 2010)

Slash said:


> Nobody is that horny!! She is 40 years older, old enough to be his grandmother.




Dear oh dear; How refreshing to come on such innocence in this cynical world.  I remember the following passage being cited by my old Enlish teacher as an example of the naivete of Hamlet.  How little the fundamentals change:


    You cannot call it love; for at your age 
    The hey-day in the blood is tame, it's humble, 
    And waits upon the judgment: and what judgment 
    Would step from this to this?


----------



## Caveat (8 Jan 2010)

Don't see the big disgust/age thing.  It's not like the woman is visually repulsive.  I'm sure there's a kink factor in the age difference that works both ways.

If I was single and that age and had an opportunity like that I'd certainly take it - wouldn't think twice.  She's not ravishing but there is something vampish about her I have to say.

No such thing as bad sex anyway. 

As long as she didn't speak though...


----------



## Berlin (8 Jan 2010)

Makes a change to find a DUP member who doesn't always say NO!


----------



## Caveat (8 Jan 2010)

Berlin said:


> Makes a change to find a DUP member who doesn't always say NO!


 
Very good!


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Jan 2010)

Bronte said:


> More likely he was not the first.



Will she turn out to be another Tiger


----------



## haminka1 (8 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> Don't see the big disgust/age thing.  It's not like the woman is visually repulsive.  I'm sure there's a kink factor in the age difference that works both ways.
> 
> If I was single and that age and had an opportunity like that I'd certainly take it - wouldn't think twice.  She's not ravishing but there is something vampish about her I have to say.
> 
> ...



Caveat, as a woman I can't imagine a relationship with a man this young - and I'm far from being her age - it's about maturity and ability to connect on a certain level which this age difference almost certainly doesn't guarantee. This could have been a win-win situation in terms of "he's giving me some physical satisfaction, she's providing her influence and connections", yet, when thinking about her attitude to homosexuality and then the very relaxed attitude to adultery, it's a simple and sheer hypocrisy.


----------



## Caveat (8 Jan 2010)

haminka1 said:


> Caveat, as a woman I can't imagine a relationship with a man this young - and I'm far from being her age - it's about maturity and ability to connect on a certain level...


 
Of course - I completely agree but I was under the assumption that this was a fling or something - all about the sex anyway. 

I didn't for a second consider that it resembled a 'relationship' or anything like it - is that how it is being portrayed?  I haven't looked too closely at the story.


----------



## roland (8 Jan 2010)

TarfHead said:


> According to [broken link removed] "_Later that summer Iris went onto radio and declared homosexuality to be an abomination. What a hypocrite! The same chapter in Leviticus also condemns adultery int he same absolute terms._"



My recollection of that fine chapter of Leviticus is that it calls for adulterers to be stoned.  I'm sure Iris understands her good Lord wants that followed to the letter, but I won't be as hasty as that yet.

Apart from the bizarre story line emerging here, the depth of hypocrisy underpinning this actually just follows a long line of people who have publicly spewed their religious-based righteousness and bigotry.  As regards her nauseous homophobia it never ceases to amaze me that the right-wing church based homophobes (der Papa himself included) seem to see nothing wrong with throwing around a word such as abomination in relation to homosexuals just existing, yet don't see fit to use it in any other context.  In fact none of them referred to the child abuse and cover-ups as an abomination, and I can scarcely think of a more apt word to describe what went on there.

Peter Robinson is surely gone now.  Iris has fallen on the large sword she set up for herself when she stood up and announced that she can recommend to her gay constituents that they are an abomination and that they can tend to their 'problem' with psychiatric care.  The irony is so rich that I can't wait for the next chapter on what seems to be an emerging story.


----------



## mathepac (8 Jan 2010)

roland said:


> My recollection of that fine chapter of Leviticus is that it calls for adulterers to be stoned.  I'm sure Iris understands her good Lord wants that followed to the letter, but I won't be as hasty as that yet.
> ...


I guess like a lot of other so-called extreme right-wing homophobic and xenophobic Christians (who iIME are anything but Christian in their beliefs and practices) the Robinsons seem to have forgotten the key message of Leviticus - "Love your neighbour as you love yourself" (Lev 19.18), which This post will be deleted if not edited immediately called the second great commandment?

Have the Robinsons also lost sight of the fact that Leviticus also contains regulations for religious ceremonies and worship for Jews in ancient Israel? I wonder were all of these regulations followed to the letter, including the chapters on the treatment of skin diseases and mildew, the purification of women after childbirth, animals and birds which cannot be eaten and the reciprocal valuation and compensation for people given into the service of the Lord and all of the laws of holiness and justice given in Chapter 19?

There is a God and its not either of the Robinsons.


----------



## Vanilla (8 Jan 2010)

Funnily enough I can see the attraction a 19 year old might have to a mature, sophisticated, powerful person in their 50s/60s, but the other way round? Nope. Couldn't see myself ( in 30s, just about) ever having any interest in a 19 year old. 

I remember in my early twenties having a crush ( not acted on) to someone in their mid 50s at the time.


----------



## sunrock (8 Jan 2010)

Vanilla, I am sure that Iris probably thought just like you when she was 30! You do not know how you will feel when you are 50.
A lot of people  disapprove of homosexuality and a lot of the churches have this as one of their constant themes .Nevertheless most members do not view adultery with a member of the opposite sex as anything as "bad" as homosexuality which they claim is un natural.While I agree it is hypocritical ,the big hypocrisy would be if she had a homosexual affair.
I don`t think the young man was thinking about the money when Iris made herself available.ANY YOUNG MAN WOULD HAVE GONE FOR IT.She is not bad looking for her age.


----------



## Teatime (8 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> If I was single and that age and had an opportunity like that I'd certainly take it - wouldn't think twice. She's not ravishing but there is something vampish about her I have to say.
> 
> No such thing as bad sex anyway.
> 
> As long as she didn't speak though...


 
Hee Hee Caveat you durty rogue - you've changed your tune since the Tiger thread...no such thing as bad sex? maybe you're right.


----------



## carpedeum (8 Jan 2010)

I remember this topic came up one Friday night over a pint at work. The younger guys were much less fussy than us middle-age guys. Age didn't matter to them! Look at Meryl Streep at 60...  Sophia Loren at 70+... Tina Turner? That Little Britain sketch of the young lad chasing his friend's granny isn't too far from reality!

Ulster says NO, but, Iris says YES, YES, YES!


----------



## Caveat (8 Jan 2010)

Yorky said:


> Why were similar comments not made about members of the Roman Catholic clergy who were/are guilty of much worse crimes?



Have there not been plenty?!


----------



## haminka1 (8 Jan 2010)

Yorky said:


> This is a deeply personal matter which, bizzarely, they have chosen to share with the general public.



That's the point - it was their own decision to air their dirty laundry in public so why not talk about it?



Yorky said:


> Some of the comments made on here are at best delighting in their misery at worst vitriolic.



Mrs. Robinson's comments on homosexuals appear hypocritical in light of her adultery which was considered a sin last time I checked. So why not highlight it?



Yorky said:


> Despite cries of hypocricy regarding comments made about homosexuality,  can't help but wonder if the fact that they're Northern Irish Unionists has anything to do with it. Why were similar comments not made about members of the Roman Catholic clergy who were/are guilty of much worse crimes?



You might have missed all rather vitriolic posts on RC clergy on this forum - I'd suggest you have a look and read them before you say there were none or only very few.


----------



## Chocks away (8 Jan 2010)

Hypocracy and cant! It's what you find with most fundamentalists. Add in unbridled ambition and greed and you've got the Robinsons


----------



## aonfocaleile (8 Jan 2010)

There has been plenty of outcry about the Catholic church, even here on AAM. The fact is however that the Robinsons have repeatedly made comments which are grossly homophobic and offensive. They fail to demonstrate the christian charity they preach.

Even more recently, Peter Robinson stayed silent about the death of Cardinal Cathal Daly. As First Minister he should have acknowledged it at the very least. And its no coincidence that they chose to speak about Mrs Robinson's behaviour before the BBC programme aired. I doubt they had any choice as presumably they were made aware the story was about to break.

Purple's OP on this included the line 'As ye sow, so ye shall reap'. So beautifully ironic in this instance. Nothing to do with religion, but I generally enjoy seeing hypocrites getting their comeuppance.


----------



## shopgirl (8 Jan 2010)

Journalists knew about this story at the beginning of December 09.  The Robinsons were contacted by the Press Office on 7th Dec,  that's why Iris stepped down from public life at the end Dec & why they made those statements on Weds night.


----------



## Chocks away (8 Jan 2010)

I imagine that the "suicide attempt" never took place but was presented to garnish sympathy. They will find that their ilk don't do sympathy too well. Peter Robinson is finished and like all of his type has a nice nest egg to return to - when his cohorts reject him.


----------



## roland (9 Jan 2010)

Yorky said:


> This is a deeply personal matter which, bizzarely, they have chosen to share with the general public.
> 
> Some of the comments made on here are at best delighting in their misery at worst vitriolic.
> 
> Despite cries of hypocricy regarding comments made about homosexuality,  can't help but wonder if the fact that they're Northern Irish Unionists has anything to do with it. Why were similar comments not made about members of the Roman Catholic clergy who were/are guilty of much worse crimes?



It's quite clear that the only reason they chose to 'share' with the general public is because the BBC were about to go public with it.


----------



## shopgirl (9 Jan 2010)

Just found this!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRwTj6iXnSI


----------



## haminka1 (9 Jan 2010)

shopgirl said:


> Just found this!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRwTj6iXnSI



that's absolutely hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## Slash (9 Jan 2010)

Mrs Robinson's views on homosexuality are not unique in the DUP. In May 2007, Ian Paisly Jr stated that he was "repulsed by homosexuals". This was at a time when he was a junior minister in the Office of the First Minister, with responsibility for promoting Equality!!


----------



## roland (9 Jan 2010)

One wonders how Mrs Robinson was able to secure a prompt 25k from two prominent property developers.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jan 2010)

There are a few issues here. 

1)  A bible thumping, homophobic woman has had an affair. OK, this is hypocrisy.  We can indulge in her discomfort. 

2)


> She is 40 years older, old enough to be his grandmother. That's just disgusting!!



 Some people seem to be disgusted that a 19 year old male would find a 59 year old female attractive. Yet they criticize her for being disgusted that a 19 year old male, would find another 19 year old male attractive. 

Is gerontophobia(?) that much different from homophobia? 

I am neither a homophobe nor a gerontophobe (too old myself to be one, I suppose) 

3) She used her power to get money for her lover and for herself. This is an abuse of her position and so she should resign. 

4) But why should Peter Robinson resign?  I don't like him. I don't like his views. It's not his fault that his wife was unfaithful and on the fiddle. 

I genuinely feel for him. He has given great service and has been an honest politican as far as I know.  There is no evidence that he has been dishonest. If there is, he should go.

I imagine the shock when he discovered that his wife had been abusing her position. In situations like this, people panic. He arranged for the money to be repaid. He should have insisted that she report it to the authorities, but I can understand why he didn't. I wouldn't fire him for it. It's very difficult to report your wife to the authorities. I am not sure that many people would do that.


----------



## Homer (9 Jan 2010)

Well said Brendan.


----------



## Purple (9 Jan 2010)

I think that this and the revelations about Gerry Adams could have a very destabilising effect on the political situation in Northern Ireland.

I don’t agree with posters who find it disgusting that a 60 year old woman and a 19 year old man are attracted to each other; there are plenty of 60 year old men who chase after 19 year old women (or would of they could).


----------



## S.L.F (9 Jan 2010)

Purple said:


> I don’t agree with posters who find it disgusting that a 60 year old woman and a 19 year old man are attracted to each other; there are plenty of 60 year old men who chase after 19 year old women (or would of they could).


 
What???

You mean like this guy http://saltwaterhigh.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/hugh-hefner2.jpg

Yeah well I don't doubt he has a good time but really and truly I mean come on Purple you can't say they don't get well compensated for it.

On the other hand you have guys like this http://www.inquisitr.com/wp-content/Sean-Connery.jpg who women would pay to view his etchings.

As for the Robinsons I feel sorry for both of them I believe she has a bit of a mental illness but believe both of them should resign, her because she should not be in politics and him because he hid things that he, as first minister, should have deal with regardless of whether they were married or not.


----------



## mathepac (9 Jan 2010)

I'd say Deaglán de Bradún is off the Robinsons Bigotcard list after today's piece in The  Irish Times (Home News Page 8).  Deco's sub-head states that "The friendship between _*Irish*_ Robinson...". Does he not understand that the Robinson's xenophobia stems from from their espoused "Bratishness" and that only Free Staters, Papists and Shinners are Irish?

I feel your pain  Mrs. Robinson; God be with the days when someone called Deaglán de Bradún would only have been allowed to write for the Our Boys.

In the meantime here is an article about some innovative legislation you might consider introducing in Westminster before you depart - [broken link removed]


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Jan 2010)

Purple said:


> I think that this and the revelations about Gerry Adams could have a very destabilising effect on the political situation in Northern Ireland.
> 
> *I don’t agree with posters who find it disgusting that a 60 year old woman and a 19 year old man are attracted to each other;* there are plenty of 60 year old men who chase after 19 year old women (or would of they could).


 
Have to say I agree. Especially when I think of my all time woman....... [broken link removed]  

Damn, I wish I was 19 again.


----------



## monascribe18 (10 Jan 2010)

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm129/slarti79/SMrobinsons.jpg?t=1262993870


Place your cursor over the photo for an enlargement.


----------



## Chocks away (11 Jan 2010)

Purple said:


> ........ there are plenty of 60 year old men who chase after 19 year old women (or would of they could).


There are two tablets - taken in conjunction - that would enable this. One is glucosamine and the other totals 20 in Scrabble and is produced in Co. Cork


----------



## VOR (11 Jan 2010)

As this is a reputable website I won't tell the joke about Mrs. Robinson, Ikea, a few screws and the cabinet falling apart. Nope, won't tell that one.


----------



## haminka1 (12 Jan 2010)

and don't you just love the latest development : 

http://www.independent.ie/national-...er-feigned-illness-to-end-affair-2009359.html

talk about a woman scorned ...


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Jan 2010)

VOR said:


> As this is a reputable website I won't tell the joke about Mrs. Robinson, Ikea, a few screws and the cabinet falling apart. Nope, won't tell that one.


 
I didn't get that by text either and I certainly didn't send it on to anyone


----------



## Complainer (12 Jan 2010)

VOR said:


> As this is a reputable website I won't tell the joke about Mrs. Robinson, Ikea, a few screws and the cabinet falling apart. Nope, won't tell that one.


And definitely no Bogside/traditional route jokes - completely inappropriate.


----------



## Bronte (13 Jan 2010)

I don't find it disgusting that a 60 year old female slept with a 19 year old. I find it unusual. It's more likely the other way around. But then I'm always been attracted to older males, Sean Conery, oh yes, and only when he was over 40. Maybe things change when one gets older and when I'm 50 I'll be attracted to teenage males? Especially if it's just a sex thing.

Is there any reason this story has come out at the same time as the Gerry Adams story? 

She got the money so easily it begs the question did she get money before and did it influence her in the planning votes.

I don't believe she is ill, but is seeking to avoid speaking to the media and asking the very pertinent questions that they want to put to her.

But it must be hard to live in a puritanical one dimensional world if one is vivacious and lively and open to other experiences particularly if one's husband is Cromwellian in his views. I imagine that would cause any women to have a crisis (various people have told me she's mad or going through the memopause, my husband and others tell me she is very attractive). I don't profess to knowing their way of living and viewing the world, but if one lives by rigid mores, it must if one strays be all the more difficult to deal with mentally.

This doesn't take away from the fact that she procured money, she voted for certain planning matters, she voted for the young man to get the lease, she demanded a kickback of 5K and then demanded (not asked) for the money back when he refused her advances (so she clearly saw it as sex for money it would seem) and for this as a public representative she must answer for. It is quite extraordinary how she asked for the kickback, when she and her husband bring in circa 500K annually. How easy would it have been for them to pay back the 50k to the developers, which would have been the right thing to do.

The only real wrong Peter Robinson has done is that when she tried to commit suicide, if that is the case, that he went to work. Now there is clearly something wrong with a husband in that circumstance. I wouldn't like to live under the yoke of his forgiveness either, even if she did wrong. 

For those who are saying we are commenting on this because of their religion, you certainly can't say that about me. I find the Catholic Church and it's actions in Ireland far more vile than anything Iris Robinson has ever done. In fact she'd be a saint in comparison.


----------



## Caveat (13 Jan 2010)

I agree with much of what you say Bronte,  however:


> But it must be hard to live in a puritanical one dimensional world if one is vivacious and lively and open to other experiences particularly if one's husband is Cromwellian in his views.


 
She shouldn't have married him if that was the case.
The dogs in the street know what kind of a man Peter Robinson is and what his views are.


----------



## Sunster (13 Jan 2010)

I'd say Irish government are welcoming this distraction. Bagging 5000 pounds is small fry compared to the corruption that's been going on here.


----------



## Bronte (13 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> I agree with much of what you say Bronte, however:
> 
> 
> She shouldn't have married him if that was the case.
> The dogs in the street know what kind of a man Peter Robinson is and what his views are.


 
Not exactly sure what you're referring to (I'm referring to the religious and moral sphere). When one is young and in love you may not know what 40 years of living with one person may mean. Being young herself, she probably did the right thing and got married when the right man came along. She may have changed as she grew older and fought against that which she was brought up to believe in. This is no easy thing to do for those brought up under a very strict social order.

It cannot have been an easy life, even with all the perks of high office and plenty of money. I can't imagine what it would be like to have constant press intrusion and security risk.


----------



## Caveat (13 Jan 2010)

Bronte said:


> Not exactly sure what you're referring to (I'm referring to the religious and moral sphere).


 
So am I. Peter Robinson's views have been held for decades. The DUP was formed only a year after he married and he was involved pretty much from the start. Iris herself is supposedly a born again christian. 

There should have been absolutely no surprise as to what kind of man he was. So IMO, she is either mentally unstable, an untrustworthy hypocrite, stupid or a combination of all three. I already think she is a particularly nasty cold hearted bigot as it is.


----------



## monascribe18 (14 Jan 2010)

The DUP will probably try and put Kirk out of business im sure


----------



## Bronte (14 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> she is either mentally unstable, an untrustworthy hypocrite, stupid or a combination of all three. I already think she is a particularly nasty cold hearted bigot as it is.


 
I think all your choices are correct there, but there must be some humanity in her, surely a person can't be all bad? How could you live with yourself if you're like that, I guess one doesn't see it in oneself.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jan 2010)

Bronte said:


> , surely a person can't be all bad?


 
True, even [broken link removed]had great taste in music and was a good cook.


----------



## Chocks away (14 Jan 2010)

Spirit of humility? Begs forgiveness? Surely this crotchety old testament bigot (who seems to be able to advise all and sundry in moral matters) cannot reconcile his lavish personal lifestyle with his sermonising. Hypocritical hogwash to his bible belt fans. Very easy to blame a breakdown when things start to unravel and the solids hit the fan. How many con artists have a breakdown before they are twigged? To my knowledge none. But then again, the Lord works in mysterious ways. Very mysterious.


----------



## Bronte (15 Jan 2010)

*Benjamin*: Oh God. Oh, let me out. 
*Mrs. Robinson*: Don't be nervous. 
*Benjamin*: Get away from that door. 
*Mrs. Robinson*: I want to say something first. 
*Benjamin*: This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Christ. 
*Mrs. Robinson*: Benjamin, I want you to know that I'm available to you, and if you won't sleep with me this time... 
*Benjamin*: Oh, my Christ. 
*Mrs. Robinson*: If you won't sleep with me this time I want you to know that you can call me up anytime you want and we'll make some kind of arrangement. 
*Benjamin*: Oh... 
*Mrs. Robinson*: Do you understand what I... 
*Benjamin*: Let me out. 
*Mrs. Robinson*: Benjamin, do you understand what I just said? 
*Benjamin*: Yes! Yes. Let me out! 
*Mrs. Robinson*: I find you very attractive.

Have sales of the Graduate gone up recently in the Irish market ?  I think we'll rent it out this weekend.  Should be real good fun now I can relate it to real people   Wonder will Peter be watching it anytime soon.  Maybe that's too mean of me, but this story has been absolutely the best fun in ages.


----------



## MOB (15 Jan 2010)

I am afraid I don't have the sort of deep personal familiarity with the personal affairs, or indeed any long-standing interest in the politicial actions of, Mrs. Robinson  such as would allow me make any sort of informed judgment on what sort of a person she is or what sort of illnesses she may or may not have. 

At a time when interest in, and participation in, the political workings of our democracy is on a long term downward trend, it is gratifying to see that so many members of AAM are obviously such keen and diligent  followers of politics ( or personally familiar with Mrs. Robinson - or indeed both) as to be able to see matters so clearly.      Makes me feel quite inadequate I can tell you.........................


----------



## aonfocaleile (16 Jan 2010)

MOB said:


> At a time when interest in, and participation in, the political workings of our democracy is on a long term downward trend, it is gratifying to see that so many members of AAM are obviously such keen and diligent  followers of politics ( or personally familiar with Mrs. Robinson - or indeed both) as to be able to see matters so clearly.      Makes me feel quite inadequate I can tell you.........................



I'm surprised that you seem surprised at the level of interest in politics and current affairs among AAM members, given the nature of general discussion and debate on this fourm on all sorts of topical political issues over the years.

If you feel inadequate based on this, then stay away from politics.ie


----------

